# Alpine Cheyenne Hunter



## bjdvorak (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm looking for info on a Alpine Cheyenne Hunter. I found this file http://www.alpinearchery.com/downloads/TUNE CHART.pdf 
but I can't make any since out of it. Like what is a cut, swedge, kink, or tune. Any help would be great


----------



## bjdvorak (Jan 4, 2007)

anybody?


----------



## montanaarchery (Mar 11, 2003)

*Alpine Bow*

That refers to making the steel cables.


----------

